# Reptiles under standard reptile licence



## Pythonguy1 (Jul 2, 2020)

Whats the number of reptiles I'm allowed to keep under a standard Recreational Wildlife Licence. Google hasn't been that helpfull.


----------



## WizardFromAus- (Jul 2, 2020)

Josiah Rossic said:


> Whats the number of reptiles I'm allowed to keep under a standard Recreational Wildlife Licence. Google hasn't been that helpfull.


Dont think any one knows lol 

Sent from my SM-A520F using Tapatalk


----------



## Pythonguy1 (Jul 2, 2020)

WizardFromAus- said:


> Dont think any one knows lol


Yeah, you’d someone would. I think its something like 300 birds reptiles and amphibians but I'm not sure if thats correct. So I posted the question to confirm it. Great dicision right lol.


----------



## WizardFromAus- (Jul 2, 2020)

Josiah Rossic said:


> Yeah, you’d someone would. I think its something like 300 birds reptiles and amphibians but I'm not sure if thats correct. So I posted the question to confirm it. Great dicision right lol.


Left you even more in the unknown haha lets just go with you can have as many snakes as we want lol 

Sent from my SM-A520F using Tapatalk


----------



## Pythonguy1 (Jul 2, 2020)

WizardFromAus- said:


> Left you even more in the unknown haha lets just go with you can have as many snakes as we want lol


Haha, yeah! Snakes for everyone!
Now here's another question: what do I say to the authorities when they come knocking on my door asking if I kept the number of reptiles less than 15.


----------



## WizardFromAus- (Jul 2, 2020)

Josiah Rossic said:


> Haha, yeah! Snakes for everyone!
> Now here's another question: what do I say to the authorities when they come knocking on my door asking if I kept the number of reptiles less than 15.


No comment, i want my lawyer. No you may not search my house without a warrent haha 

Sent from my SM-A520F using Tapatalk


----------



## Pythonguy1 (Jul 2, 2020)

WizardFromAus- said:


> No comment, i want my lawyer. No you may not search my house without a warrent haha



Police- "we have reason to believe that the number of reptiles that you are keeping are not covered by you're licence"

Me-"how would you know that"

Police-"your forum profile states that you own 300 reptiles under a standard RWL"

Me-"oops"


----------



## WizardFromAus- (Jul 2, 2020)

Josiah Rossic said:


> Police- "we have reason to believe that the number of reptiles that you are keeping are not covered by you're licence"
> 
> Me-"how would you know that"
> 
> ...


Hahaha! thats when you play dead 

Sent from my SM-A520F using Tapatalk


----------



## Flaviemys purvisi (Jul 2, 2020)

Me "speak no english".


----------



## WizardFromAus- (Jul 2, 2020)

Flaviemys purvisi said:


> Me "speak no english".


Hahaha, ill just pretend i have **********

Sent from my SM-A520F using Tapatalk



WizardFromAus- said:


> Hahaha, ill just pretend i have **********
> 
> Sent from my SM-A520F using Tapatalk


Carona virus 

Sent from my SM-A520F using Tapatalk


----------



## Pythonguy1 (Jul 2, 2020)

WizardFromAus- said:


> Hahaha! thats when you play dead


Or grab my gelblaster. I'v found it's a very effective way to communicate 



Flaviemys purvisi said:


> Me "speak no english".


Me-"Are you saying that you've come to test me for Nuttyvirus"?


----------



## WizardFromAus- (Jul 2, 2020)

Wouldn't let me say china

Sent from my SM-A520F using Tapatalk



Josiah Rossic said:


> Or grab my gelblaster. I'v found it's a very effective way to communicate [emoji14]
> 
> 
> Me-"Are you saying that you've come to test me for Nuttyvirus"?


Haha oi those gelblasters go hard.. my mate has a shotgun kind.. i let him shoot me in the back to see what it feels like point blank haha mmediately regretted it

Sent from my SM-A520F using Tapatalk


----------



## Flaviemys purvisi (Jul 2, 2020)

"Threatens to light record book on fire"


----------



## Pythonguy1 (Jul 2, 2020)

WizardFromAus- said:


> Wouldn't let me say china


Haha, Nuttyvirus sounds better anyway. I named it after Nuttyvirusguy 



WizardFromAus- said:


> Haha oi those gelblasters go hard.. my mate has a shotgun kind.. i let him shoot me in the back to see what it feels like point blank haha mmediately regretted it


I'v had someone shoot me in the back as well to see how it felt. It feels much better when you shoot somebody else.


----------



## WizardFromAus- (Jul 2, 2020)

Josiah Rossic said:


> Haha, Nuttyvirus sounds better anyway. I named it after Nuttyvirusguy
> 
> 
> I'v had someone shoot me in the back as well to see how it felt. It feels much better when you shoot somebody else.


Yea i rmemebr that guy, lol yea they go hard man.. i want to get one of those AR rifles, 

Sent from my SM-A520F using Tapatalk



Flaviemys purvisi said:


> "Threatens to light record book on fire"


Haha

Sent from my SM-A520F using Tapatalk


----------



## Flaviemys purvisi (Jul 2, 2020)

WizardFromAus- said:


> i want to get one of those AR rifles,
> 
> Sent from my SM-A520F using Tapatalk


Don't try and get it on your reptile licence, they're effing useless.


----------



## WizardFromAus- (Jul 2, 2020)

Flaviemys purvisi said:


> Don't try and get it on your reptile licence, they're effing useless.


Hahahhaha,
yea your not wrong man. 

Sent from my SM-A520F using Tapatalk


----------



## Flaviemys purvisi (Jul 2, 2020)

Josiah Rossic said:


> Whats the number of reptiles I'm allowed to keep under a standard Recreational Wildlife Licence.


Well as of August this year, I believe it's no more than 10 class 1 animals. Class 2 you're not permitted to keep and no breeding is permitted so keep all 1 sex. Accidents happen.


----------



## Pythonguy1 (Jul 2, 2020)

Flaviemys purvisi said:


> 10 class 1


So what are class 1 animals? Is that all animals that you can keep under a standard RWL? If they're going from 300 animals to only 10 than thats just wrong. 



WizardFromAus- said:


> Yea i rmemebr that guy, lol yea they go hard man.. i want to get one of those AR rifles,


I want to get the shotgun


----------



## Flaviemys purvisi (Jul 2, 2020)

Josiah Rossic said:


> So what are class 1 animals? Is that all animals that you can keep under a standard RWL? If they're going from 300 animals to only 10 than thats just wrong.


Anything Listed on the Class 1 species list only... yeah it's wrong but they sweeten the deal by reducing the cost of the standard licence... it'll be down from $84 to $59 so think of the savings!!!


----------



## Pythonguy1 (Jul 2, 2020)

Flaviemys purvisi said:


> Anything Listed on the Class 1 species list only... yeah it's wrong but they sweeten the deal by reducing the cost of the standard licence... it'll be down from $84 to $59 so think of the savings!!!


Oh damn, no fair 
At least when I renew my licence it wont cost as much.


----------



## Flaviemys purvisi (Jul 2, 2020)

Josiah Rossic said:


> Oh damn, no fair
> At least when I renew my licence it wont cost as much.


Renew for 5 years before August and prolong the inevitable.


----------



## Pythonguy1 (Jul 2, 2020)

Flaviemys purvisi said:


> Renew for 5 years before August and prolong the inevitable.


Haha, might get away with it. Otherwise...


----------



## Flaviemys purvisi (Jul 2, 2020)

Josiah Rossic said:


> Haha, might get away with it. Otherwise...


Accidentally pay for 6 five year licences so they have to honour the current terms and conditions for the next 30 years. Lol


----------



## Pythonguy1 (Jul 2, 2020)

Flaviemys purvisi said:


> Accidentally pay for 6 five year licences so they have to honour the current terms and conditions for the next 30 years. Lol


Good idea, but if anything goes wrong I'm blaming you


----------



## Flaviemys purvisi (Jul 2, 2020)

Josiah Rossic said:


> Good idea, but if anything goes wrong I'm blaming you


No English!


----------



## Pythonguy1 (Jul 2, 2020)

Flaviemys purvisi said:


> No English!


Good on ya.


----------



## WizardFromAus- (Jul 3, 2020)

Flaviemys purvisi said:


> Anything Listed on the Class 1 species list only... yeah it's wrong but they sweeten the deal by reducing the cost of the standard licence... it'll be down from $84 to $59 so think of the savings!!!


Good point



Flaviemys purvisi said:


> No English!


Haha

Sent from my SM-A520F using Tapatalk


----------



## Pythonguy1 (Jul 4, 2020)

First the Nuttyvirus restrictions now the new licence restrictions. And everyone thought that 2020 would be a great year.


----------



## lord of snails (Jul 26, 2020)

Flaviemys purvisi said:


> Anything Listed on the Class 1 species list only... yeah it's wrong but they sweeten the deal by reducing the cost of the standard licence... it'll be down from $84 to $59 so think of the savings!!!


I wonder if frilled dragons will be on class 1 for Queensland


----------



## Pythonguy1 (Jul 27, 2020)

lord of snails said:


> I wonder if frilled dragons will be on class 1 for Queensland


Who knows? Stupid new license system. It has me all like...


----------

